
Plastic fibres found in tap water around the world - rodgerd
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/sep/06/plastic-fibres-found-tap-water-around-world-study-reveals
======
dmm
Just checked my local water quality report and it has no mention of plastic
fibers. That means I'm safe right? Not at all. Testing for the absence of
specific dangers is not the same as safety.

Consider getting a reverse osmosis system. It will remove compounds we don't
even know about yet. If your water supply has chloramines in it be sure to get
a catalytic carbon filter instead of a standard activated charcoal one. The
standard charcoal filters will not effectively remove the chloramines and they
will poison the RO membrane, reducing its effectiveness. Also think about a
permeate pump, it increases the efficiency of the RO membrane without using
electricity.

~~~
carlmr
I have a Britta filter, which I think is the activated charcoal you mention.
What should I get instead?

------
brad0
I've heard that handling most plastics affect testosterone production.
[https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www.anabolicmen.com/plastic-...](https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www.anabolicmen.com/plastic-
testosterone/amp/)

How can we avoid plastics in our food and water though? Could this be the
causing the dropping testosterone levels the past few generations?

~~~
DiabloD3
Without AMP: [https://www.anabolicmen.com/plastic-
testosterone/](https://www.anabolicmen.com/plastic-testosterone/)

